
Apple warns of risks from German law to open up mobile payments - paglia_s
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-apple-germany-apple-pay/apple-warns-of-risks-from-german-law-to-open-up-mobile-payments-idUSKBN1XP16M
======
tannhaeuser
I guess the story here is that payment providers, including Apple, are
required to open-up to third-parties under FRAND conditions according to late-
night legislation. Didn't see this one coming.

~~~
Arnt
I didn't read it closely... but isn't this about Apple the device
manufacturer?

Ie. the device manufacturer called Apple is to be forced to make contracts
with payment providers on FRAND terms rather than having an exclusive
relationship with the payment provider called Apple.

(I suppose the same applies to other device manufacturers, if any have/own/are
payment processors.)

------
jka
Germany warns of risks from Apple intent to leverage influence over financial
institutions & become sole payment processor available to iPhone users.

